# Calcul salaire avec adaptation



## nounou carine (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
j'ai besoin d'aide des spécialistes (assmatzam par exemple qui est notre championne des calculs😉)
J'ai commencé un contrat le 2 septembre pour 113 heures/mois , 26 heures /semaines sur 3 jours/semaines. Salaire horaire brut 5,60€,4,30 net. en année complète.
Adaptation: le 2 septembre=2 heures
   le 6 septembre=2 heures
   le 8 septembre=4heures
Début de l'accueil réel le12 septembre.
Merci pour votre aide précieuse.😊


----------



## Nounic (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Pour effectuer le CCC il faudrait préciser les jours et heures travaillés notés sur le contrat. Peut-être mardi, jeudi et vendredi par déduction mais combien d'heures/J ?


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Il faut que tu me précises quels sont les 3 jours travaillés et les heures réalisées chaque jour


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Pour le reste 

26 heures x 52 semaines x 5,60€ brut / 12 = 630,93333 € brut x 0.7812 = *492,89€ net*
3 jours x 52 semaines / 12 = *13 jours mensualisés*
26 heures x 52 semaines / 12 = 112,66 = *113 heures mensualisées*


----------



## nounou carine (26 Septembre 2022)

Alors les jours travaillés sont le lundi ,mercredi et jeudi de 8h50 à 17h30.
Pour le reste c'est bon , j'avais déjà les calculs. Là où je pèche c'est pour la déclaration avec l'adaptation.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Donc on est sur du 8,6667 heures par jour sur 3 jours soit 26 heures par semaine 

Vous travaillez les lundi mercredi et jeudi 

Adaptation: 
Le vendredi 2 septembre = 2 heures ce seront des complémentaires car c'est un jour non prévu au contrat 

Le mardi 6 septembre = 2 heures ce seront des heures complémentaires car c'est un jour non prévu au contrat 

Le jeudi 8 septembre = 4 heures
Il faudra déduire 4,6667 heures 

Les heures potentielles 
13 jours x 8,6667 heures = 
Total : *112,6671 heures *

Les heures à déduire 
Jeudi 1er septembre 8,6667 heures
Lundi 5 septembre 8,6667 heures
Mercredi 7 septembre 8,6667 heures
Jeudi 8 septembre 4,6667 heures 
Total : *30,6068 heures *


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Pour le ccc

630,93333 € brut / 112,6671 heures potentielles * 30,6068 heures à déduire = 171,3874€ brut à déduire 

630,93333 € brut - 171,3874€ brut
= 459,5358€ brut x 0,7812 
= 358,99€ net 

Vous rajoutez ensuite vos 4 heures complémentaires 
4 heures x 5,60€  brut = 22,40€ brut x 0,8943  = 20,03€ net 

Vôtre salaire sera de 378,02€ net


----------



## nounou carine (26 Septembre 2022)

Super! merci beaucoup pour ton aide.
Tu es la meilleur!
😉😊


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Pourquoi avez vous réalisé des heures d'adaptation sur des jours non prévus travaillées au contrat ?


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

L'adaptation doit être réalisé sur des jours initialement prévus au contrat


----------



## nounou carine (27 Septembre 2022)

assmatzam j'ai complètement zappé que jeudi 29 je suis en formation toute la journée et qu'il faut aussi déduire cette journée.
Désolée de te faire recommencer. On est bien d’accord que le résultat c'est sans les IE.
L'adaptation était à la demande de la maman et c'est vrai que je n'ai pas du tout réalisé sur le moment.


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Je ne sais pas si tu dois déduire cette journée de formation 
Fait elle partie de la formation obligatoire ? 

Oui tu devras rajouter les indemnités de repas et d'entretien 
Pour rappel 
2,65€ minimum pour les jours jusqu'à 6h43 minutes 
Pour tes journées de 8,67 heures c'est au  minimum 3,42€


----------



## nounou carine (27 Septembre 2022)

oui je pense qu'il faut la déduire car l'organisme de formation m'a demandé un RIB.
C'est une formation : comprendre et gérer les émotions de l'enfant. Lors de mon renouvellement, la puer m'a dit que si l'on ne faisait pas l'une ou l'autre formation, elle nous enlève l'agrémentIndemnités de repas il n'y en a pas c'est la maman qui fourni, et IE je suis à 3,50€


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

630,93333 € brut / 112,6671 heures potentielles * 39, 2735 heures à déduire = 219,9307€ brut à déduire

630,93333 € brut - 219,9307€ brut
= 411,0025€ brut x 0,7812
= 321, 08€ net

Vous rajoutez ensuite vos 4 heures complémentaires
4 heures x 5,60€ brut = 22,40€ brut x 0,8943 = 20,03€ net

Vôtre salaire sera de 341,10€ net


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

C'est totalement faux. 
Elles nont pas le droit de retirer un agrément pour cette raison


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Au lieu des 13 jours et 113 heures il faudra déclarer 
74 heures et 8 jours

Déduction / taux horaire brut contrat = heures à déduire 
Heures à déduire / 8,6667 heures par jour = jours à déduire 

219,9307€ brut de deduction / 5,60€ = 39,27 =39 heures  à déduire 

39, 27heures / 8,6667 heures = 4,53 =  5 jours à déduire


----------



## nounou carine (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci de ton aide précieuse 😉
Notre puer de secteur est très spéciale. Il faut toujours la brosser dans le sens du poil, c'est une vieille fille  En tout cas , je te remercie mille fois de m'avoir dépatouillé tout ça.


----------

